# Translyvanian Double Crested Tumbler



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This unbanded pigeon is in Chicopee, MASS. I haven't gotten a picture from the finder as I asked. I've looked for a picture on the web and can't find one. I did find some for sale on Eggbid for $300???? 
Do they lay golden eggs or what????
Anyway, finder can't keep the bird and needs someone to take it. If interested, let me know..........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have found a picture in the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds. The picture is on page 686. It is a small bird with a short beak, clean legged and has a nasal tuft. It's very cute. The bird in the picture has white eyes.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Oh, Renee*

the little goober can come here. I have such a motley crew, what's one more funny looking little bird. 
Daryl
P.S. please give finder my e-mail address if this will make transfer easier.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It's not much but here are some pictures of the breed.

Just click on the link..
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Tumblers/BRKTransDblCrest.html

A very cute and pretty breed .

-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hillybean said:


> It's not much but here are some pictures of the breed.
> 
> Just click on the link..
> http://feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Tumblers/BRKTransDblCrest.html
> ...


Thanks! pretty little bird. Looks like it's having a bad feather day..........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> the little goober can come here. I have such a motley crew, what's one more funny looking little bird.
> Daryl
> P.S. please give finder my e-mail address if this will make transfer easier.


Thanks. I'll see what they say...........I'll be out for the next two days.....but I'll get back with you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I must say! The variety of pigeon breeds never ceases to amaze me!! WOW!

Different looking pij, for sure... 

Who would have thunk??

Good luck Daryl!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

If The People That Have This Bird Don't wish To Ship Let me Know i May Know someone down That Way that Can Take It. 

Jennifer


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Jen,
He won't have to ship. I live in Me, and will drive down to pick him up.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the name...

Good deal Daryl,

I hope you get this little (just in time for Halloween)cutie soon, and he/she is in costume already! LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Treesa, yes, he/she's all set for halloween, minus the vampire fangs 
We are all dressing up at work for halloween. Going to be fun, I hope, if we don't scare the poor kids too badly.
Daryl
P.S. I have a little vampire attacking my neck as I type. It's tha small figurita, she's a house bird, and loves to be on my shoulder. I think she's getting ready to play kill the big pink monster (my hand) a favorite game for both of us.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just sent this person an email with your name and email address. All of the sudden, I'm not getting a response from her. Don't know what's up. I went ahead and sent it, because I'll be gone all day tomorrow. Maybe you'll hear, maybe not............ 
PS: Her name is Lori


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Daryl, just got an email from the lady who has this bird. She's going to send you an email. Hope this all works out for everyone. Thanks again!! Let me know what happens...........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

renee,
still no e-mail 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> renee,
> still no e-mail
> Daryl


Well, don't know what to say?? She sent her email last night at 7:30. I did tell her that you sometimes work very early/or late hours. Maybe she'll get in touch today..............we'll hope.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lori just sent me an email and said that she just sent YOU and email. I tried to reply to her, but for some crazy reason, all of the sudden my email won't go through to her. Let me know if you can't get in contact with her. Maybe it's just my computer acting stupid.........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

renee, did you give her the new e-mail address? it's [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> renee, did you give her the new e-mail address? it's [email protected]


No actually, gave her the old one. I just sent her the correct one though and I'll go change it in my email address book so I'll have it next time. Sorry.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

still no message
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, just an observation...

sounds like it's now a job for "MR. PHONE!"    

Shi


----------

